# sun dolphin 10'



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just like to know any information. Right now I just have a basic kayak. I think it's one that the renters use. It's nothing special but I only use it to run bait out. But, yesterday I used a friend's 10' kayak and it moves 10x faster than mine. So now I'm wanting to get a different one. I found the sun dolphin on walmart site for $269.

It will only be for running baits out. I don't plan on going out into the gulf for fishing anytime soon.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Try to find a used OK Frenzy or Scrambler for around that price.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Also check out Sports Authority or Dicks they may have bigger models than walmart that are still not too pricey, but a nicer used yak is much better than a crappy new one.
Here is a used scrambler as JD7 suggested in destin 

http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/4252965170.html

and a 10 ft pelican in panama city for $275

http://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/4254276321.html


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really like that pelican


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Id stay away from that Pelican too, especially if youre going to take it in the surf. At the very least you want a rotomolded kayak.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Id stay away from that Pelican too, especially if youre going to take it in the surf. At the very least you want a rotomolded kayak.


Don't know a lot about kayaks. So which models are good? Length? I'm just using it for running bait out. I try and go when it's flat to light surf. Any big surf I try not to go. Just no fun taking a beating and being soaking wet before I'm even in the kayak


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Those OK Scramblers would be a GREAT choice for yakking out baits. 

If you can find a used OK Frenzy for a good price that would be your best bet. They are short, so not that fast (generally the longer the kayak the faster) but the Frenzy is excellent in the surf.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok I'll keep looking. The one I have now is 11' and is great. Really stable. But the one I used last night was 10' and was so much faster. Mine is a hog tho. So much more thicker and heavier


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I was just throwing some out there in price and size u mentioned, I know nothing about how those brands or any other kayaks perform in the surf, I only use my wilderness systems tarpon 100's in the bay.


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bought a used OK Scrambler and Tarpon 100. The scrambler was like new so I paid more for it. Got the Tarpon for 300 and had to refresh it some. Overall though great deals to be had. I 2nd the OK, great kayak in and off shore.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Ok I'll keep looking. The one I have now is 11' and is great. Really stable. But the one I used last night was 10' and was so much faster. Mine is a hog tho. So much more thicker and heavier


So was your buddys a sun dolphin too or is thqt just the brand u were looking at?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

CreekLifeFL said:


> So was your buddys a sun dolphin too or is thqt just the brand u were looking at?



No his was an emotion (?) I think. I just went on the walmart site bc they have a nice olive one in store and found the sun dolphin for $269


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd u really liked the way his handle I'd realky think about buying same one


----------

